# Ratings! Ratings! Ratings!



## rjs (Oct 15, 1997)

To the esteemed LLGs,

We have had several threads enjoying one of the LLGs favorite pastimes.... poking fun at cigar ratings. There are CA and CI (Cigar Insider) ratings. Smoke Mag ratings. Assorted BB reviews/ratings, including Club Stogie. Top25cigar.com ratingss. 

Of course, we have the luxury (and the right) to disagree and find fault with the various rating systems being used today. But if you were resposible for cigar ratings, how would you determine the rating for a particular cigar?

... rjs


----------



## TAK (Jan 1, 2000)

In order

1) Taste
2) Draw
3) Appearance

My 2 cents

TAK


----------



## joes (Jan 1, 2000)

1 Taste
2 Draw
3 Burn
4 Appearance
5 Price (Of the cigar) }> 


Joe S.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Boy, am I interested in the responses to this! i would love to incorporate a new rating system at T25C. As your making suggestions, if you have any thoughts as to what scale you would use (i.e. 1-5, 4 stars, etc.) let me know. Currently T25C uses a 1000 point scale, but I've always wondered if we could make the rating process and scale simpler.

Paul


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

[updated:LAST EDITED ON Oct-11-01 AT 10:55 AM (CDT)]Price
Age of cigar (if applicable) 
Appearance
Pre-light impressions 
Post-light impressions 
Draw (in 1/3's)
Taste (in 1/3's)
Burn
Would consider buying again (yes/no)
Would reccomend to a friend (yes/no)
Value & Overall impression (what you liked about this cigar vs what you didnt like considering all the above)

rather than using a point scale, I would suggest a multiple choice (ie: Appearance: Excellent/very good/good/fair/kinda ugly/butt ugly) for the 7 initial stats. The Value and overall impression would be in the smokers own words what they thought.

Hope this helps


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

poker:
Price is #1... especially when the stick is free.


----------



## rjs (Oct 15, 1997)

Fellow LLGs,

Thanks for the responses so far that address the characteristics of the cigar. 

But what do you have in mind in terms of who and how many people will judge a particular cigar?

... rjs


----------



## rjs (Oct 15, 1997)

Paul,

I thought you might have a passing interest in this topic. Sabbatical eh?

... rjs


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

a blind draw by Paul maybe for say 3-5 folks who regester to participate might be an idea if done on a monthly basis. If done less frequently, maybe up to 8 folks. Maybe even distribute a portion of the remaining unsmoked cigars between the judges as an incentive for doing the test. Make the test a blind one for fairness.


----------



## DUFFER (Dec 11, 1997)

As long as it burns decent then taste is numero uno!:9


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

Taste
draw
burn
appearance
aftertaste

Price plays a factor... If it is expensive it should
have superior construction, burn and taste. 

flipflop - Free can make it better but a free dog rocket
is still a dog rocket. I got 1 freebie at a store and it
was SO bad... There are no words for how bad thing was.
Dog rocket would be a compliment. It could stink up the
outdoors.x(


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

The dog rockets go to Full Monte. LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2001)

*Rating Scheme From 'Complete Idiots Guide To Cigars'*

This is the example rating sheet from 'Complete Idiots Guide To Cigars'- a very good book in my opinion idiot or otherwise :9 . This is the most thorough system I've seen. If you go through a lot of different cigars, I think this will enable you to keep track of your likes/ dislikes better than any other method. Give it a go and post what you think.

PJ

-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_

*Cigar Rating Sheet*

*Cigar Information*

Cigar Brand__________
Size Name__________
Length/Ring Gauge__________
Purchase Date__________
Smoking Date__________
Box/Individual__________
Packaging__________
Price (Box/Cigar)__________
Where Purchased__________
Meal/Beverage__________

*Appearance/ Presentation_____ Points (Max.20) Grade_____(A,B,C, etc.)*

Wrapper Colour_____(x/4)
Oily/Dry_____(x/2)
Cap Construction_____(x/1)
Ease Of Cutting_____(x/2)
Consistent Colour Within Box_____(x/2)
Veiny/ Smooth_____(x/5)
Packaging_____(x/2)
Construction (soft/ hard)_____(x/2)

*Lighting and Burning Properties_____ Points (Max.15) Grade_____(A,B,C, etc.)*

Even Initial Light?_____(x/1)
Even Burn? Initial_____ 50%_____ 75%_____ Overall_____(x/12)
Ash (solid & white/ black & crumbly)__________
Burn Rate (fast,perfect,slow)_____(x/1)
Resting Smoke (Light & Even/ smoldering)_____(x/1)
Require Re-lighting?_____(x/1) Yes=0 No=1

*Construction_____Points (Max.30) Grade_____(A,B,C, etc.)*

Initial Draw_____ 50%_____ 75%_____ Overall_____(x/27)
Wrapper Stays Intact?_____(x/3)

*Taste_____(Max.35) Grade_____(A,B,C, etc.)*

Light/Medium/Full Bodied?__________
Bitter/Harsh/Smooth?__________
Sweet/Salty?__________
Bland/Vegetal/Spicy/Peppery?__________
Describe any changes in Body or Flavour__________
Aroma (rich & smooth/strong & acrid)__________
Finish__________

*Comments__________*

*Total Score_____Points (Max.100) Grade_____(A,B,C, etc.)*


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

LMAO!!!

I have so much fun on here at the club, I wish I could
have made it to the LOLH.


----------



## jsl (Dec 12, 1997)

A lot of great responses. I think Poker has it pretty well nailed. He just forgot to include "sucked" and "didn't suck" in the ratings. LOL


----------



## funkymunky (Jan 1, 2000)

I think you can sum it up with:
Age, taste, draw, burn, price.


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

Sorry to disagree with so many of my fellow LLG's but what does age or price have to do with the rating of a cigar? We know that certain ISOM's improve with age so the age of a RATED cigar has relevance but it's age knowledge of its age or price should have no bearing on it's rating. Would we rate a cigar higher because we knew it cost less? would we rate a "young" cigar higher because it will/might improve with age? It seems to me that taste, draw and appearance are the real relevant factors in rating a cigar. Sorry if I offended anyone but that's my opinion. mcgoospot


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

No offense taken. Let me try to explain my view.

Price is VERY relevant to a cigars "value" to a smoker. Example: if one were to purchase say, an OpusX Perfection #4 for 20+ bucks each (not really uncommon in California or Nevada) which has a MSRP of say 9.00, one would have to consider the price paid vs satisfaction recieved. My opinion...an Opus X Perfection #4 is a great cigar if purchased for close to MSRP, yet if charged >$20.00 for the same cigar, it would suck in my mind. Another prime example is the Cuban Cohiba Robusto. A very good cigar indeed, but is the satisfaction recieved worth the extra price paid when one could pick up close to 1.5 to 2 boxes of other very good Havana robustos for close to the same price? Food for thought....

Now on age....

Age can bear an important factor in a cigars overall quality. Lets for a second focus on Havanas here. Ever have a friend give you a certain cigar and after smoking it you went out and bought a box of them only to find out they didnt taste ANYTHING like the one your friend gave you? If one has been smoking for some time, ever remember what the pre 1994 Montecristo No 2s were like? Nothing like the post 1994s thats for sure. Age & different blends my friend can have a great deal to do with that. Although they were the same cigar, they very well could have dramatically different manufacturing dates and possibly even different blends. Ever notice that many Havanafiles will seek out wanting to know date & factory codes? Theres a reason. The same cigar from certain factories have better consistancy from box to box.

I would rate a certain cigar "young and needing age" if I noticed any ammonia throughout the smoke or "greenness" or harsh edges & consequently rate it accordingly.

Not saying that the this way is the right way, just trying to validate the age & price issue & why I would include them.


----------



## rjs (Oct 15, 1997)

[updated:LAST EDITED ON Oct-12-01 AT 00:48 AM (CDT)]Great responses everyone. But the question remains, who and how many people should do the rating? The rating is only as good as the "Rater" or "Judge".

One judge, smoke one cigar (Like CA)? 
One judge, smoek 3-4 cigars? 
One judge, smoke a box?
OR
5 judges, smole 1 cigar each?
5 judges, smoke 3-4 cigars each?
5 judges, smoke a box each?

I asked the question in another post: would the rating systems mentioned in the Club hold up to the cigar smoking world at large? Nationally or internationally? C'mon guys, think big. How do we create a rating system that will be more legitimate than CA? What rating system will fairly represent a cigar to the cigar smoking public?

I'm not talking about the identifying the cigar attributes like price, taste, etc, but the legitimacy of the process, person or persons rating the cigars.

... rjs


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

5 judges, smoke 1 cigar each
average the results


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Better yet poker....

Send 5 of the same cigar to 1 judge (me)
Will then...
Smoke 1 with 3 Boddington's Pub Ale
Smoke 1 with 3 Guinness
Smoke 1 with 3 Pilzner Urquell
Smoke 1 with 2 single malt
Smoke 1 with 1 cognac
Pass out
Fall down
Get up next morning and rate cigar based on Richter Scale magnitude of headache.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

And how would this be relevant to rating a cigar? LOL


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

It wouldn't be relevant at all, making it exactly the same as CA.


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

Probably nothing but it sounds like one really good mini-herf!


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Right you are! But you forgot to mention outside influences to the smoking experience:

The ride on my jet to Montecarlo, the ride up the coast in Ferrari, the smell of the wind coming off of the ocean, etc., etc.


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

I agree with almost everything that you say. The point that I am trying to make, however, is that while price and age of the cigar should effect a decision whether or not to purchase a cigar, it shoul have no effect on its rating. For example, a cigar which receives a 90 rating under CA's rating system and only costs $2.50 (Mayorga maduro robusto) may be a better buy than a Partagas Serie D #4 which also receives a 90 rating, but the rating itself should not be price reflective. I've always felt that for a rating to be real, it must be blind tested. In blind testing, the only relevant factors are what the reviewer can glean from the cigar itself- draw, taste, burn and appearance. While the youth of a cigar may reflected in an amonia taste, it is still the taste, not the age or price which the reviewer is basing his rating upon. I see a real difference between a good buy and a good cigar. Sometimes they are both, but in order to be unbiased in a rating the reviewer should not know how old the cigar is, its manufacturer or its price. mcgoospot


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Your points are taken & understood. Very well put & thank you for the clarification.


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

hello,
i have to say i think a panel of judges smoking several(2,3)
of the same cigar . i myself find that i generally dont get a fair or unbiased opinion of a cigar until ive smoked several of them
unless of coarse it just suck's... dont take long to figure that one out.
kfd


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

Just like SMoke and CA.....by how much advertising they buy ! hehehehe


A good cigar is a smoke.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Funny how you get re-invigorated when you aren't on a set timeline!

Paul


----------



## jsl (Dec 12, 1997)

*RE: how does the Bolivar Fuerte stack up*


----------

